# McCain Pulls Into Lead 48-47



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

You libbies love polls so here's one for you.



> ZOGBY SATURDAY: McCain outpolled Obama 48% to 47% in Friday poll. He is beginning to cut into Obama's lead among independents, is now leading among blue collar voters, has strengthened his lead among investors and among men, and is walloping Obama among NASCAR voters. Joe the Plumber may get his license after all...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Obama goes from +7 to -1 in one day? BS. I've called Zogby BS the whole time and this is no different. BS!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> You libbies love polls so here's one for you.



Here's one for you:




> Predictably, the Republican candidates are no better. During his 26 years in Congress, Arizona senior Senator John McCain has consistently voted in favor of stricter drug enforcement in America and abroad, endorsed Nancy Reagans vapid Just Say No mantra, backed mandatory minimum sentences and even the *death penalty *for certain drug offenders, and has repeated scoffed at the notion of medical marijuana, even going so far as to turn his back on bonafide patients.
> 
> McCains VP pick, Alaska Governor Sarah Palin, has by far the most limited record on drug policy. Like Obama, Palin is an admitted former pot smoker. However, unlike her running mate, Palin may have some sympathy for medical cannabis patients, having served as the Governor of one of the twelve states that has a legal therapeutic cannabis program and chosen not to speak out against it.




NORML Blog  NORML PAC


Just saying.....


----------



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Are you kidding me? Obama goes from +7 to -1 in one day? BS. I've called Zogby BS the whole time and this is no different. BS!



You libsters are the ones posting a poll everyday.  What's wrong?  Because it doesn't show your Messiah winning you're going to get teary-eyed and run home?

Awwwww, Davie.  It's ok.  Better hit the liquor store now and stock up on Pina Coladas or whatever it is soft, candy-assed libs drink.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Uh-oh


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Zogby via Drudge:

McCain outpolled Obama 48% to 47% in Friday, one day, polling. He is beginning to cut into Obama's lead among independents, is now leading among blue collar voters, has strengthened his lead among investors and among men, and is walloping Obama among NASCAR voters. Joe the Plumber may get his license after all...


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> You libsters are the ones posting a poll everyday.  What's wrong?  Because it doesn't show your Messiah winning you're going to get teary-eyed and run home?



Uh no. Zogby has shown big swings in his polls over the past two weeks. None of the other polls reflect this.

But hey, gloat all you want. When I see McCain ahead outside the margin of error in state polls that are battleground states, I'll worry. Until then...Come Tuesday night, I'll be glowing.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Uh-oh



Do you feel a tingly feeling up your leg too now newsboy?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 31, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Zogby via Drudge:
> 
> McCain outpolled Obama 48% to 47% in Friday, one day, polling. He is beginning to cut into Obama's lead among independents, is now leading among blue collar voters, has strengthened his lead among investors and among men, and is walloping Obama among NASCAR voters. Joe the Plumber may get his license after all...






Hell No! Joe the Plumber is going to be Secretary of State!


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Do you feel a tingly feeling up your leg too now newsboy?



Not yet but at least I  feel my leg again.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 31, 2008)

This should make you boys excited!

CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - CNN Electoral Map update: McCain loses ground  - Blogs from CNN.com


CNN has projected Obama at 291, McCain at 160 with the Electoral Map.

But what do they know, it's no Drudge or Zogby!


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

I have read in several articles that McCain basically feels that Presidential elections comes down to the final 72 hours.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> I have read in several articles that McCain basically feels that Presidential elections comes down to the final 72 hours.



Well, if HE FEELS IT,it must be true..........


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

Now here's the question for you right-wingers:

Are these people who never went to college, probably make less than $30,000 a year, NASCAR dads going to stand on line for 8 hours to vote AGAINST Obama on Tuesday? They're not voting for McCain, they're voting against Obama because he's intelligent, well-spoken and black. And that threatens them and makes them feel insecure because their IQ is about half of Obama's. 

I can't believe that our country's and our nation's future might be decided on the most idiot people of our country.

My gut tells me they'd rather be fishing. My gut also tells me that if it's raining, the weather is colder than normal, or if the lines are too long, these morons won't vote. And yes, I'm calling them morons because they sit around drinking budweiser all day instead of doing the research on their candidate.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> This should make you boys excited!
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - CNN Electoral Map update: McCain loses ground  - Blogs from CNN.com
> 
> ...






This is a serious question. How many conservatives do you think CNN polls?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Do you feel a tingly feeling up your leg too now newsboy?



That was him creaming in his pants actually over seeing this.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 31, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> This is a serious question. How many conservatives do you think CNN polls?




More than FOX news I bet!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Are you kidding me? Obama goes from +7 to -1 in one day? BS. I've called Zogby BS the whole time and this is no different. BS!



http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/62877-rasmussen-obama-51-mccain-47-a.html


funny, you were bragging about it earlier today


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> More than FOX news I bet!







I think you would lose money!


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> That was him creaming in his pants actually over seeing this.



I think your post was meant for another web site you frequent. But your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> I think your post was meant for another web site you frequent. But your secret is safe with me.



Actually no, that was for you.

I bet you did such a thing when you saw this poll. Because that is all you do, take certain polls in which McCain might have the lead somehow when the majority of the other polls say Obama has the lead.

It's actually pretty sad but funny at the same time to watch.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> It's actually pretty sad but funny at the same time to watch.



Hurry up, eat your vegetables and scamper off to bed, sport.  Don't forget to hit the night lite.  It gets s-c-a-r-y at night.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Actually no, that was for you.
> 
> I bet you did such a thing when you saw this poll. Because that is all you do, take certain polls in which McCain might have the lead somehow when the majority of the other polls say Obama has the lead.
> 
> It's actually pretty sad but funny at the same time to watch.



Glad I can make you feel sad and funny at the same time. My life is now complete.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know why anyone's surprised over this. Analysts have been telling you for months that the race would tighten at the end. Obama didn't help matters either. Joe the Plumber did exactly what he needed to do: highlight Obama's "redistribution of wealth" agenda. A lot of people are seeing this as a MAJOR drawback to an Obama presidency. The rich don't want to lose their money. A lot of whites are going to see it as a racial agenda. In the end, this election WILL be about black versus white. I don't know why anyone saw it any other way.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Glad I can make you feel sad and funny at the same time. My life is now complete.



Well no, it's sad for you. I just have some pity for you.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I don't know why anyone's surprised over this. Analysts have been telling you for months that the race would tighten at the end. Obama didn't help matters either. Joe the Plumber did exactly what he needed to do: highlight Obama's "redistribution of wealth" agenda. A lot of people are seeing this as a MAJOR drawback to an Obama presidency. The rich don't want to lose their money. A lot of whites are going to see it as a racial agenda. In the end, this election WILL be about black versus white. I don't know why anyone saw it any other way.



Tell that to McCain and the rest of the people on here who don't believe this race will come down to..well race.

Obama could be up by twenty on election day in the polls. However, because Barack Obama is black there is still a chance he could lose with even THOSE numbers.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Well no, it's sad for you. I just have some pity for you.



Thanks for spreading some of the pity around.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Thanks for spreading some of the pity around.



Oh don't worry, all you extreme right wingers get the same amount.

Though really Paperboy, you should let some of your fellow republicans spread some of the bullshit around.

It isn't fair to them if it's just you posting useless, unrelated, and even untrue articles.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Tell that to McCain and the rest of the people on here who don't believe this race will come down to..well race.



...I just did?

Oh, I've also seen a trend in polls that's pretty bad for Obama. McCain has gained in voters whose #1 concern is the state of the economy. Obama still has the edge on people who are worried about health care.

Realistically, McCain leads on people who are worried about long-term sustainability (stock market = retirement), while Obama leads on people who are looking at short-term savings (lower health premiums = instant cash in pocket).


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> ...I just did?
> 
> Oh, I've also seen a trend in polls that's pretty bad for Obama. McCain has gained in voters whose #1 concern is the state of the economy. Obama still has the edge on people who are worried about health care.
> 
> Realistically, McCain leads on people who are worried about long-term sustainability (stock market = retirement), while Obama leads on people who are looking at short-term savings (lower health premiums = instant cash in pocket).



Oh I know, I was just saying I wish the concept of what you said about it coming down to race will get through the heads of Republicans who don't want to admit their candidate may end up winning because enough people didn't want a black man in office.

I know someone who is a hardcore republican, and he thinks Obama is a socialist. However, he even says that Obama health care plan is better then McCain.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Now here's the question for you right-wingers:
> 
> Are these people who never went to college, probably make less than $30,000 a year, NASCAR dads going to stand on line for 8 hours to vote AGAINST Obama on Tuesday? They're not voting for McCain, they're voting against Obama because he's intelligent, well-spoken and black. And that threatens them and makes them feel insecure because their IQ is about half of Obama's.
> 
> ...


YES
these are people that would NORMALLY vote


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Oh I know, I was just saying I wish the concept of what you said about it coming down to race will get through the heads of Republicans who don't want to admit their candidate may end up winning because enough people didn't want a black man in office.



When I said this will come down to race, I didn't mean that only whites are voting for the white candidate. Look at the margin of blacks voting for the black candidate. Face it: there's racial tension on both sides.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Tell that to McCain and the rest of the people on here who don't believe this race will come down to..well race.
> 
> Obama could be up by twenty on election day in the polls. However, because Barack Obama is black there is still a chance he could lose with even THOSE numbers.


so, since there are more democrats than republicans(well thats what you guys always say to defend the over sample rate) if Obama loses, it will be because of racist democrats


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> You libbies love polls so here's one for you.




Too bad yours is like an april fools joke. now here's current zogby. pothead prevaricators shouldn't call other people names.

just sayin'



> UTICA, New YorkThe race for President appeared to slip into neutral Thursday, as support for Democrat Barack Obama and Republican John McCain moved only slightly in the last 24 hours, the latest Reuters/C-SPAN/Zogby daily tracking telephone poll shows.
> 
> Part of one days worth of polling came after Obamas 30-minute televised campaign pitch to voters on Wednesday, but voters didnt seem to react one way or the other. The contest remained static with Obama garnering 50.1% support, compared to McCains 43.1%.



Reuters/C-SPAN/Zogby Poll:


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> When I said this will come down to race, I didn't mean that only whites are voting for the white candidate. Look at the margin of blacks voting for the black candidate. Face it: there's racial tension on both sides.



A LONG time in the making now REALLY coming to a head.


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Now here's the question for you right-wingers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fishing seasons over bud,,so is ducks and long lines is no big deal we stand in them all the time for monstertruck and wrestlmania tickets..the trick is to bring a few beers...and before you know it you are votin !!!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> so, since there are more democrats than republicans(well thats what you guys always say to defend the over sample rate) if Obama loses, it will be because of racist democrats



Racist Democrats who will be voting Republican this election cycle will be playing a role, that be correct.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Racist Democrats who will be voting Republican this election cycle will be playing a role, that be correct.



As will black Republicans who vote Democratic (*cough* Colin Powell).


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

Stoner said:


> You libsters are the ones posting a poll everyday.  What's wrong?  Because it doesn't show your Messiah winning you're going to get teary-eyed and run home?
> 
> Awwwww, Davie.  It's ok.  Better hit the liquor store now and stock up on Pina Coladas or whatever it is soft, candy-assed libs drink.



No honey, it's because your poll is a fake...

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/polls/

and if you post something, you really need to link it. if you think it's ok to lift stuff from the freepers, then you should post your link.

thanks.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> YES
> these are people that would NORMALLY vote



Really?

Where's your data showing this?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 31, 2008)

jsanders said:


> As will black Republicans who vote Democratic (*cough* Colin Powell).



Is there an actual # as to how many black Republicans there are?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> Too bad yours is like an april fools joke. now here's current zogby. pothead prevaricators shouldn't call other people names.
> 
> just sayin'
> 
> ...


uh, did you notice the difference in the dates, jillian?


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Is there an actual # as to how many black Republicans there are?



Just two now: Keyes and Rice. I think the rest jumped ship.


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, did you notice the difference in the dates, jillian?



Honest? I don't care about the dates because he posted it as if it were current.

hence it was an intentionally dishonest representation. And he didn't link it either, which makes me not have to check when it's from.

maybe he couldn't link because he couldn't let go of the bong long enough.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> No honey, it's because your poll is a fake...
> 
> RealClearPolitics - RealClearPolitics Poll Averages
> 
> ...



Zogby's 1 day polling average has Obama down by 3 points from all week. This will put Obama at about +4 on the Zogby poll for 11/1.

Zogby isn't the most reliable poll out there, but +4 for Obama overall is about what a few other polls are showing. The question is how long does McCain have a lead over Obama for? We'll find out in about 24 hours. If Drudge doesn't release anything new tomorrow night at this time for Zogby, then this was a blip. If it's a trend, we look at other polls to see if they're following this trend.


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2008)

it is so inspirationally ! just  like when rocky fought Apollo Creed..of course rocky did lose by decision........


----------



## Toro (Oct 31, 2008)

Why do people make a big deal over one poll?

If you guys think McCain is going to win, bet on it.

It costs you 15 cents to win a dollar on Intrade.

Intrade Prediction Markets

If I were highly confident that my analysis said something I believed was going to happen and someone gave me a 6:1 upside ratio, I'd bet heavily on it.

On average, the polls still have Obama winning by 7, with little changing over the past few days.

Political Dashboard - 2008 Presidential Election on Yahoo! News


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> Honest? I don't care about the dates because he posted it as if it were current.
> 
> hence it was an intentionally dishonest representation. And he didn't link it either, which makes me not have to check when it's from.
> 
> maybe he couldn't link because he couldn't let go of the bong long enough.


uh NO jillian
its a report on TOMORROW'S Zogby release


----------



## jillian (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh NO jillian
> its a report on TOMORROW'S Zogby release



it's what the freepers are saying, anyway.

but zogby shows no indication of that and what I posted is what's on zogby's site today.

and do you really think obama still being up 4 in one poll when he's going between 5 and 9 on the others is really problematic so that it should be presented as mccain somehow being ahead.

that's dishonest. sorry.

and, frankly, more important is the swing states... and mccain is defending arizona now... 0bama won't win it, but he's making mccain beg for it.

THAT is reality.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

jillian said:


> it's what the freepers are saying, anyway.
> 
> but zogby shows no indication of that and what I posted is what's on zogby's site today.
> 
> ...


the only reason McCain is "defending Arizona" is Obama is attacking there
it makes sense to defend where you are being attacked


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2008)

Toro said:


> Why do people make a big deal over one poll?
> 
> If you guys think McCain is going to win, bet on it.
> 
> ...





Never tell me the odds.... Han Solo quote


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, did you notice the difference in the dates, jillian?



Stoner didn't have a date. Jillian's was dated today. Do you have a point?


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2008)

eots said:


> Never tell me the odds.... Han Solo quote



Didn't Han get captured and encased in carbonite?


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Oh don't worry, all you extreme right wingers get the same amount.
> 
> Though really Paperboy, you should let some of your fellow republicans spread some of the bullshit around.
> 
> It isn't fair to them if it's just you posting useless, unrelated, and even untrue articles.


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris said:


> Didn't Han get captured and encased in carbonite?



indeed.. he did !


----------



## freedomrings (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Now here's the question for you right-wingers:
> 
> Are these people who never went to college, probably make less than $30,000 a year, NASCAR dads going to stand on line for 8 hours to vote AGAINST Obama on Tuesday? They're not voting for McCain, they're voting against Obama because he's intelligent, well-spoken and black. And that threatens them and makes them feel insecure because their IQ is about half of Obama's.
> 
> ...




Well accosrding to Oprah when she voted there were 9 women there from the drug treatment center all voting for your Messiah, I am sure they are so much better then those nascar drivers who at least work for a living.........Get a life.
Oh and the intellighent part of Obama maybe that comes from the white side, he IS NOT BLACK he is Malato  or of mixed race maybe you should do your research and while your busy spouting off at the mouth Oh so Wise one why don't you attempt to tell us what Obamas platform is do you know anything other then the color of his skin?
I know that as a young man he could not decide weather he was Barry or Barack and then later in life the only vote he was every really sure of was the NO vote so I thin thats the vote everyone else should cast for this guy. Who is closely tied to Chicago Politics and anyone who knows politics knows about the corrupt democrATIC MACHINE AS WELL AS THE CURRUPT POLITICS THAT IS sTATE WIDE (iLLINOIS)He associates with known Terrorist when he is an adult not 8 and a very good friend Resko is a convicted felon whom the Messiah purchased land from, not to mention the raCIST Reverend Wright. Obama should be ashamed of himself thatsfor sure.
And for the record I make well over 80,000 and hold a Bachelors degree and I am smart enough to know Barry is not the answer.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> Stoner didn't have a date. Jillian's was dated today. Do you have a point?


read the one newsboy posted


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris said:


> Didn't Han get captured and encased in carbonite?


yeah, and who came out of that better? Han Solo or Jaba the Hut?


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, and who came out of that better? Han Solo or Jaba the Hut?



George Lucus.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> the only reason McCain is "defending Arizona" is Obama is attacking there
> it makes sense to defend where you are being attacked



Obama is only "attacking" AZ, because McCain's poll numbers suck in AZ.


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh NO jillian
> its a report on TOMORROW'S Zogby release



Zogby is a three day rolling mean. For McCain to move from 6 points down to one point up in a three day mean he would have to be polling 60% in one day. What tomorrow are you talking about?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris said:


> George Lucus.


he wasnt one of the options, but he made a lot of money


----------



## bk1983 (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys are reading too much into false hope. McCain is getting his ass handed to him. Obama will win in landslide easy. RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama

Obama +6.5 on RCP. The ONLY poll to trust.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> Zogby is a three day rolling mean. For McCain to move from 6 points down to one point up in a three day mean he would have to be polling 60% in one day. What tomorrow are you talking about?


i didnt do the poll


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> Zogby is a three day rolling mean. For McCain to move from 6 points down to one point up in a three day mean he would have to be polling 60% in one day. What tomorrow are you talking about?



He didn't. He polled one day at 48%, with Obama at 47%.

Add this to average that Obama had at 50% for the past two days and it will show Obama at +4 right now. Read my Zogby thread.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> You guys are reading too much into false hope. McCain is getting his ass handed to him. Obama will win in landslide easy. RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama
> 
> Obama +6.5 on RCP. The ONLY poll to trust.



RCP is just an average of polls. It's not one poll.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> You guys are reading too much into false hope. McCain is getting his ass handed to him. Obama will win in landslide easy. RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama
> 
> Obama +6.5 on RCP. The ONLY poll to trust.


yes, keep believing those polls
LOL


so funny
i have been saying its closer than the polls have been saying and that the polls would get closer as it got closer to the election and that the day before it will be too close to call


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i didnt do the poll



For the poll to be true then all the undecideds decided on McCain and a chunk of Obama supporters switched sides in on day-today. Based on the claimed results I doubt Zogby did the poll either...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> For the poll to be true then all the undecideds decided on McCain and a chunk of Obama supporters switched sides in on day-today. Based on the claimed results I doubt Zogby did the poll either...


my theory is they adjusted the polling samples to more realistically sample the demographics
just a theory


----------



## bk1983 (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, keep believing those polls
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...



keep denying the polls and you will be one sad customer. Polls before 2000 and 2004 election were as close to 100% accurate as you can get. Off by less then 0.5%.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> keep denying the polls and you will be one sad customer. Polls before 2000 and 2004 election were as close to 100% accurate as you can get. Off by less then 0.5%.


wait and see what they say on monday


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> my theory is they adjusted the polling samples to more realistically sample the demographics
> just a theory



My theory is that Stoner is stoned...


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, keep believing those polls
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...



So are you finally admitting that you think every single one of the polls are not accurate?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> My theory is that Stoner is stoned...


most likely is, but it isnt his poll either


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> So are you finally admitting that you think every single one of the polls are not accurate?


i already DID

and i have been saying so for MONTHS


----------



## random3434 (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> My theory is that Stoner is stoned...


And he's voting for THIS guy:




> Senator John McCain has consistently voted in favor of stricter drug enforcement in America and abroad, endorsed Nancy Reagans vapid Just Say No mantra, backed mandatory minimum sentences and even the *death **penalty *for certain drug offenders, and has repeated scoffed at the notion of medical marijuana, even going so far as to turn his back on bonafide patients.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i already DID
> 
> and i have been saying so for MONTHS



Ok. So what's you prediction for the election?


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> And he's voting for THIS guy:



See what drugs do to the brain!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Ok. So what's you prediction for the election?


whats its always been, too close to call

but we will find out after the polls close on tuesday


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> most likely is, but it isnt his poll either



Since there was no link it can only be his poll...


----------



## PeterS (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> whats its always been, too close to call
> 
> but we will find out after the polls close on tuesday



But since all polls are wrong you would have nothing to support that, right?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> Since there was no link it can only be his poll...


actually, i believe it was a drudge report for tomorrows release of the zogby poll


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

PeterS said:


> But since all polls are wrong you would have nothing to support that, right?


the only "poll" that matter is the one that concludes on tuesday



and since i have been saying the polls have been over sampling dems and now seem to be adjusting to a more accurate sample rate, they are getting closer


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

oh and since so many have voted early, there should be no complaints of excessive waiting to vote
at least not in the early voting states


----------



## Luissa (Oct 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> the only "poll" that matter is the one that concludes on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> and since i have been saying the polls have been over sampling dems and now seem to be adjusting to a more accurate sample rate, they are getting closer


Did you ever consider people with cell phones which are largely not polled and among people who only have cell phones with no land lines which are usually younger and we all know the younger people are leaning towards Obama. 
Then there is the newly registered people, who are probably not being polled either.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Did you ever consider people with cell phones which are largely not polled and among people who only have cell phones with no land lines which are usually younger and we all know the younger people are leaning towards Obama.
> Then there is the newly registered people, who are probably not being polled either.


you sound like the paulbots
thats not true, they include people with cell phones


----------



## Luissa (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you sound like the paulbots
> thats not true, they include people with cell phones


not a majority!


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> whats its always been, too close to call
> 
> but we will find out after the polls close on tuesday



That's a cop out.

Do you think Obama will win or McCain will win?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Did you ever consider people with cell phones which are largely not polled and among people who only have cell phones with no land lines which are usually younger and we all know the younger people are leaning towards Obama.
> Then there is the newly registered people, who are probably not being polled either.



If anyone is relying on the youth to vote, they are sadly mistaken. Young people don't vote.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> That's a cop out.
> 
> Do you think Obama will win or McCain will win?


i dont know
like i said, i think its too close to call


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> If anyone is relying on the youth to vote, they are sadly mistaken. Young people don't vote.


and if you look in that early exit polls you posted, the states that are listed by age, that bears that out


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2008)

if Obama wins do you think the coloreds will get all,,,you know... _upety_ and act like they own the place ?


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> the only "poll" that matter is the one that concludes on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> and since i have been saying* the polls have been over sampling dems and* now seem to be adjusting to a more accurate sample rate, they are getting closer



Well Democrat voters now make up the majority of the vote, republicans only represent 35% of the country.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> Well Democrat voters now make up the majority of the vote, republicans only represent 35% of the country.


yeah, thats why sampling 43% dems and 30% GOP is not going to get an accurate picture of the votes

you've been sold a bill of goods and reality is gonna slap you in the face
i dont want to hear any of you cry about how "the polls said" if Obama loses this election


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, thats why sampling 43% dems and 30% GOP is not going to get an accurate picture of the votes
> 
> you've been sold a bill of goods and reality is gonna slap you in the face
> i dont want to hear any of you cry about how "the polls said" if Obama loses this election



We will return to this thread on Nov.5th and see who will be crying. Dems make up well over 43% of the vote. You are seriously living in a dream world, would you doubt the polls if mccain was up? The sooner you accept Barack Obama as your president the easier your life will be. Bush was up in the 2004 polls by 2% he won by 2.5%. The polls will reinforce your nightmare. I feel sorry for you mccain supporters. wishing for votes that are not there. 

"Including people who said they were 'leaning' toward one party or the other, the breakdown is *51% Democrats, 38% Republicans,* and 11% Independents in 2008."

Pew Research Center: A Closer Look at the Parties in 2008


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> We will return to this thread on Nov.5th and see who will be crying. Dems make up well over 43% of the vote. You are seriously living in a dream world, would you doubt the polls if mccain was up? The sooner you accept Barack Obama as your president the easier your life will be. Bush was up in the 2004 polls by 2% he won by 2.5%. The polls will reinforce your nightmare. I feel sorry for you mccain supporters. wishing for votes that are not there.
> 
> "Including people who said they were 'leaning' toward one party or the other, the breakdown is *51% Democrats, 38% Republicans,* and 11% Independents in 2008."
> 
> Pew Research Center: A Closer Look at the Parties in 2008


uh, thats including INDEPENDENTS that LEAN

so no, you are WRONG


btw, if Obama wins, you wont see me crying
just as i didnt cry when Clinton won
you might see a few conservatives complain about various things, but no where near the crap you libs have been pulling for the last 8 fucking years


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

i am one that generally tends to be lieve we get the leaders we deserve


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, thats including INDEPENDENTS that LEAN
> 
> so no, you are WRONG
> 
> ...



no idiot, the lean applys to both republicans and democrats. also 11% remain independent, man how hard is it for you to understand this basic models?


----------



## nia588 (Nov 1, 2008)

zogby. LOL!

gallup (an accurate poll) has obama 52 mccain 41


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

nia588 said:


> zogby. LOL!
> 
> gallup (an accurate poll) has obama 52 mccain 41


----------



## Toro (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i am one that generally tends to be lieve we get the leaders we deserve



Well, we've been paying some awful penance over the past eight years for something we've done.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, thats why sampling 43% dems and 30% GOP is not going to get an accurate picture of the votes



Can you point out to me which poll does that?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, thats including INDEPENDENTS that LEAN
> 
> so no, you are WRONG
> 
> ...



Dive Con, do  you really believe the Democrats are the only ones who have been complaining about GWBush and his "posse" for the last 8 years?

If so, you may want to check you oxygen tank!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dive Con, do  you really believe the Democrats are the only ones who have been complaining about GWBush and his "posse" for the last 8 years?
> 
> If so, you may want to check you oxygen tank!


first off, divers dont use an "oxygen tank" second, no, a lot of conservative have as well, because Bush ISNT a conservative


----------



## random3434 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> first off, divers dont use an "oxygen tank" second, no, a lot of conservative have as well, because Bush ISNT a conservative



Who said anything about you using it for diving! 

Well what do you people think a conservative is if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Who said anything about you using it for diving!
> 
> Well what do you people think a conservative is if you don't mind my asking?



McCain is no conservative either. Look at his policies on campaign finance reform,immigration,global warming,and his very socialist mortgage bailout program.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> McCain is no conservative either. Look at his policies on campaign finance reform,immigration,global warming,and his very socialist mortgage bailout program.


your right, McCain isnt a conservative, but he is more conservative than Obama would be


----------



## random3434 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> your right, McCain isnt a conservative, but he is more conservative than Obama would be



Dude, thanks for the neg rep!

So, you didn't answer my question, what do you think a conservative is?


----------



## PeterS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> actually, i believe it was a drudge report for tomorrows release of the zogby poll



"Tomorrows" Zogby has it Obama 49.1 McCain 44.1. What tomorrow is Drudge reporting?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

PeterS said:


> "Tomorrows" Zogby has it Obama 49.1 McCain 44.1. What tomorrow is Drudge reporting?


ok, so drudge reported wrong


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dude, thanks for the neg rep!
> 
> So, you didn't answer my question, what do you think a conservative is?


yeah, cry about a neg rep


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> first off, divers dont use an "oxygen tank" second, no, a lot of conservative have as well, because Bush ISNT a conservative






REAL DIVERS DO...




Common diving breathing gases


Common diving breathing gases are:

Air is a mixture of 21% oxygen, 78% nitrogen, and approximately 1% other trace gases; to simplify calculations this last 1% is usually treated as if it were nitrogen. Being cheap and simple to use, it is the most common diving gas.[1][2][3] As its nitrogen component causes nitrogen narcosis it is considered to have a safe depth limit of about 40 metres (130 feet) for most divers, although the maximum operating depth of air is 66.2 metres (218 feet).[1][3][5] 
Pure oxygen is mainly used to speed the shallow decompression stops at the end of a military, commercial or technical dive and is only safe up to a depth of 6 meters (maximum operating depth) before oxygen toxicity steps in.[1][2][3][5] It was much used in frogmen's rebreathers.[2][5][6][7] 
Nitrox is a mixture of oxygen and air, and generally refers to mixtures which are more than 21% oxygen. It can be used as a tool to accelerate in water decompression stops or to decrease the risk of decompression sickness and thus prolong a dive (a common misconception is that the diver can go deeper, this is not true owing to a shallower maximum operating depth than on conventional air).[1][2][3][8] 
Trimix is a mixture of oxygen, nitrogen and helium and is often used at depth in technical diving and commercial diving instead of air to reduce nitrogen narcosis and to avoid the dangers of oxygen toxicity.[1][2][3] 
Heliox is a mixture of oxygen and helium and is often used in the deep phase of a commercial deep dive to eliminate nitrogen narcosis.[1][2][3][9] 
Heliair is a form of trimix that is easily blended from helium and air without using pure oxygen. It always has a 21:79 ratio of oxygen to nitrogen; the balance of the mix is helium.[3] 
Hydreliox is a mixture of oxygen, helium, and hydrogen and is used for dives below 130 metres in commercial diving.[1][3][9][10][11] 
Hydrox, a gas mixture of hydrogen and oxygen is used as a breathing gas in very deep diving.[1][3][9][10][12] 
Neox (also called neonox) is a mixture of oxygen and neon sometimes employed for in deep commercial diving. It is rarely used due to its cost. Also, DCS symptoms produced by neon ("neox bends") have a poor reputation, being widely reported to be more severe than those produced by an exactly equivalent dive-table and mix with helium.[1][3][9][13] 

Breathing gas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

PeterS said:


> "Tomorrows" Zogby has it Obama 49.1 McCain 44.1. What tomorrow is Drudge reporting?



That's yesterday's news.

Look at the trend in the polls:

This year Gallup is saying Obama will win by 10.
NYTimes has Obama up by 11.
ABC/Wash Post has him up by 9.
Pew has him up by 15.
Newsweek has him up by 12.

I think the polls are catching onto something...

But I can't help but notice Rasmussen has him up only by 5. Rasmussen is one of the best out there. I wonder what he sees that no one else sees? He has two more days to increase his lead. If not... Rasmussen may lose this year, which would be shocking.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

eots said:


> REAL DIVERS DO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only on a shallow decom stop(and i have used that) but thats not what she was refering to, and few would even understand it or its dangers
unless they were actually divers
which i am


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> That's yesterday's news.
> 
> Look at the trend in the polls:
> 
> ...


or rasmussen could be the one that is the least wrong


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> That's yesterday's news.
> 
> Look at the trend in the polls:
> 
> ...



The huge increases prove last minute undecided voters are breaking for Obama. Here comes a thumpin part 2!!!


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> or rasmussen could be the one that is the least wrong



Could be. He's very accurate. But so is Gallup and so is Pew. I don't know much about Newsweek, but they had Bush up by 6 last year.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> The huge increases prove last minute undecided voters are breaking for Obama. Here comes a thumpin part 2!!!



52-42 leaves room for 6. With 1% going for 3rd parties, that's still 5% undecided. If those undecideds at all go for Obama, this will be a blowout. The last time a non-incumbant election was held that was decided by double-digit points was 1952 when Eisenhower beat Stevnson by 10.9%. Coincidently, this is the first time since the 1952 election that neither the incumbent President nor incumbent Vice President is a candidate in the general election. Interesting.


----------



## eots (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> only on a shallow decom stop(and i have used that) but thats not what she was refering to, and few would even understand it or its dangers
> unless they were actually divers
> which i am





....You're an errand boy, sent by grocery clerks, to collect a bill." Apocalypse Now


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

eots said:


> ....You're an errand boy, sent by grocery clerks, to collect a bill." Apocalypse Now


what is obscure movie quotes, pat


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> what is obscure movie quotes, pat



is your dumb ass on wheel of fortune or jeopardy?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> is your dumb ass on wheel of fortune or jeopardy?


you mean you dont know the difference?

why am i NOT surprised

and you are one to call anyone a dumbass
LOL
pot/kettle


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here's one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMNAO... is there anything that needs to be added where a member sources the resin soaked opinion of NORML?  

Would anyone care to offer a NAMBLA poll advocating for Hussein?


----------



## Silence (Nov 1, 2008)

I wonder if the cons on this board ever get sick of swilling around in their own bullshit?  

I can't believe that AZ is now a TOSS UP state?!  wtf?  seriously?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> I wonder if the cons on this board ever get sick of swilling around in their own bullshit?
> 
> I can't believe that AZ is now a TOSS UP state?!  wtf?  seriously?



What are you talking about? I thought it was lean McCain? Who says it's toss-up??


----------



## Modbert (Nov 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> I wonder if the cons on this board ever get sick of swilling around in their own bullshit?
> 
> I can't believe that AZ is now a TOSS UP state?!  wtf?  seriously?



The topping on the cake would be Alaska also being a TOSS up state.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> Would anyone care to offer a NAMBLA poll advocating for Hussein?



We still can't get Pelosi to stop attending their parades.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> The topping on the cake would be Alaska also being a TOSS up state.


McCain is up by 18, i doubt you will get anywhere near your wet dream


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 1, 2008)

Stoner said:


> We still can't get Pelosi to stop attending their parades.



Well that's because she prefers their twisted ass to American.  But that's the nature of leftism... it's all bass ackwards upside down.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> I can't believe that AZ is now a TOSS UP state?!  wtf?  seriously?



So what... you don't believe that Marxism is antithetical to the principles on which the US was founded.

Given that evidence, its pretty clear that what you believe is of concern to KNOW one that is even reasonably intelligent.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 1, 2008)

I find it hilarious that we've had over 130 posts about one day of polling for a 3 day national poll.

If that doesn't show how desperate for "good" news McCain and his supporters are then I don't know what does.  

The facts are that McCain is behind in numerous MUST WIN "battleground" states ... states where he his behind _outside the MOE_.

McCain will lose Tuesday.

Book it. Done.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> I find it hilarious that we've had over 130 posts about one day of polling for a 3 day national poll.
> 
> If that doesn't show how desperate for "good" news McCain and his supporters are then I don't know what does.
> 
> ...


LOL

quoted for posterity


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 2, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> I find it hilarious that we've had over 130 posts about one day of polling for a 3 day national poll.
> 
> If that doesn't show how desperate for "good" news McCain and his supporters are then I don't know what does.



Any chance you can show us your math and explain exactly how you're getting that conclusion form that founding premise?

'cause I don't see how the sum of posts on this stated issue could even potentially lead anyone of reasonable intelligence to such a conclusion...



> The facts are that McCain is behind in numerous MUST WIN "battleground" states ... states where he his behind _outside the MOE_.
> 
> McCain will lose Tuesday.
> 
> Book it. Done.



Again...  you're assessment seems to evoke a certainty that the polls do not.

Perhaps you'll cite the specific polls you're using and the internal data of those polls wherein you find such a conclusion to be reasonable...

**WARNING!!*  THOSE WHO HOLD THEIR BREATH FOR A LEFTISTS TO ADVANCE SUPPORTING ARGUMENT WILL DIE AS A RESULT OF THEIR UNFOUNDED, IRRATIONAL OPTIMISM!*


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 2, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> Any chance you can show us your math and explain exactly how you're getting that conclusion form that founding premise?
> 
> 'cause I don't see how the sum of posts on this stated issue could even potentially lead anyone of reasonable intelligence to such a conclusion...



Math?

I didn't use any math ... well other than playing with electoral maps.

Nor did I use the posts in this thread other than to say that they show how desperate y'all are.  




> Again...  you're assessment seems to evoke a certainty that the polls do not.
> 
> Perhaps you'll cite the specific polls you're using and the internal data of those polls wherein you find such a conclusion to be reasonable...
> 
> **WARNING!!*  THOSE WHO HOLD THEIR BREATH FOR A LEFTISTS TO ADVANCE SUPPORTING ARGUMENT WILL DIE AS A RESULT OF THEIR UNFOUNDED, IRRATIONAL OPTIMISM!*



lol ...

Here ya go wingnut.  This is where I get my information from.  

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - Florida: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - Virginia: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - Ohio: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - Colorado: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - Nevada: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - Pennsylvania: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - New Mexico: McCain vs. Obama

RealClearPolitics - Election 2008 - General Election: McCain vs. Obama

Here too ...







FiveThirtyEight.com: Electoral Projections Done Right

Now I'm sure you will have some blustery response demanding further detail or stating that you refuse to click the links.  Or that since it's not my personal work it doesn't count.

To that I say tough shit, cupcake.

Now if you want to be a sport perhaps you would like to make a one month sig bet on Tuesday's results?

You know who I'm taking if you accept, pussy.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Math?
> 
> I didn't use any math ... well other than playing with electoral maps.
> 
> ...


yeah, all those polls that are over sampling democrats

we'll see on tuesday


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, all those polls that are over sampling democrats
> 
> we'll see on tuesday



I'd offer the bet to you dive but I like ya ...


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Are you kidding me? Obama goes from +7 to -1 in one day? BS. I've called Zogby BS the whole time and this is no different. BS!



course you do.  they don't always predict a landslide for the Messiah.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> I'd offer the bet to you dive but I like ya ...


and you know i dont make bets on politics


----------



## Caligirl (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, all those polls that are over sampling democrats
> 
> we'll see on tuesday



Question:

If RCP averages come out dead on, does that mean that they *weren't* oversampling democrats?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Question:
> 
> If RCP averages come out dead on, does that mean that they *weren't* oversampling democrats?


no


----------



## glockmail (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Are you kidding me? Obama goes from +7 to -1 in one day? BS. I've called Zogby BS the whole time and this is no different. BS!


 Get your meds ready.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, all those polls that are over sampling democrats
> 
> we'll see on tuesday



You know what pisses me off about you, Dive? Every other Con on here admits that the polls are somewhat accurate. You do not. You believe that because the polls over-sample democrats, they're wrong.

For the last time:

THE POLLS OVER SAMPLE DEMOCRATS BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE REGISTERED DEMOCRATS THAN THERE ARE REPUBLICANS


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Get your meds ready.



I was right. Zogby corrected himself last night. Obama had a +10 day. Get *your *meds ready, Glocker.


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> You know what pisses me off about you, Dive? Every other Con on here admits that the polls are somewhat accurate. You do not. You believe that because the polls over-sample democrats, they're wrong.
> 
> For the last time:
> 
> THE POLLS OVER SAMPLE DEMOCRATS BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE REGISTERED DEMOCRATS THAN THERE ARE REPUBLICANS



If you write larger and capitalize the letters, people will take you more seriously.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> course you do.  they don't always predict a landslide for the Messiah.



http://zogby.com/news/ReadNews.dbm?ID=1627

Released: *November 02, 2008* *Reuters/C-SPAN/Zogby Poll: One Day Is Not A Trend: Obama Holds His Lead*
 *Obama 49.5%, McCain 43.8%*
 UTICA, New York -- After a strong day of polling for Republican presidential candidate John McCain on Friday, Democrat Barack Obama experienced a strong single day of polling on Saturday, retaining a 5.7 point advantage that is right at the edge of the margin of error of the Reuters/C-SPAN/Zogby daily tracking poll. The race has remained remarkably stable down the stretch, this three-day rolling average poll shows.

*Pollster John Zogby:*_ "*Obama has consolidated his lead over McCain. His single day lead today was back to 52%-42%.* He leads by 10 among independents and has solidified his base. He leads among Hispanics by38 points, African Americans by 88, 18-24 year olds by 36, 18-29 year olds by 25, 25-34 year olds by 16, women by 8, and men by 3. He has a 17 point lead among those who have already voted, 22 by those who have registered to vote in the past 6 months, Moderates by 34, Catholics by 10. He even receives 21% support among Conservatives._
_"So what happened to give McCain a one-point lead in the one-day polling on Friday? It was a day of consolidation for him, too. He had been losing support among key groups and began to regain some of his own base. He now leads by 21 points among NASCAR fans, 9 among investors, 6 among voters in armed forces households, and 2 among voters over 65 years old. _
_"Remember, as I said yesterday, one day does not make a trend. This is a three-day rolling average and no changes have been tectonic. A special note to blogger friends: calm it down. Lay off the cable television noise and look at your baseball cards in your spare time. It is better for your (and everyone else's) health."_


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> If you write larger and capitalize the letters, people will take you more seriously.



I can't make them any larger.


----------



## Red Dawn (Nov 2, 2008)

> ZOGBY, November 2:    "Obama has consolidated his lead over McCain. His single day lead today was back to 52%-42%. He leads by 10 among independents and has solidified his base. He leads among Hispanics by38 points, African Americans by 88, 18-24 year olds by 36, 18-29 year olds by 25, 25-34 year olds by 16, women by 8, and men by 3. He has a 17 point lead among those who have already voted, 22 by those who have registered to vote in the past 6 months, Moderates by 34, Catholics by 10. He even receives 21% support among Conservatives."




As for the rabid wingers who were counting on Zogby's Friday number to portend a McCain comeback...*Zogby has a word for them too:*



> "...A special note to blogger friends: calm it down. Lay off the cable television noise and look at your baseball cards in your spare time. It is better for your (and everyone else's) health."


----------



## random3434 (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I can't make them any larger.



That's what she said.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I was right. Zogby corrected himself last night. Obama had a +10 day. Get *your *meds ready, Glocker.


 I don't have any, and don't need them. I've survived Carter, and will survive Carter II if the nation's dumb enough.


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I can't make them any larger.




Unfortunate.  because Divecon has would be more likely to be convinced if you could write in even larger font.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> You know what pisses me off about you, Dive? Every other Con on here admits that the polls are somewhat accurate. You do not. You believe that because the polls over-sample democrats, they're wrong.
> 
> For the last time:
> 
> THE POLLS OVER SAMPLE DEMOCRATS BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE REGISTERED DEMOCRATS THAN THERE ARE REPUBLICANS


no shit sherlock
but not at the levels they are polling at


----------



## random3434 (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Get your meds ready.



CNN Electoral Map Calculator - Election Center 2008 from CNN.com

Current as of today.

Obama 291 

McCain 157


Electoral Map Calculator

CNN Electoral Map Calculator - Election Center 2008 from CNN.com



Just saying..................


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't have any, and don't need them. I've survived Carter, and will survive Carter II if the nation's dumb enough.



that's funny. can't help it. it's funny.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't have any, and don't need them. I've survived Carter, and will survive Carter II if the nation's dumb enough.



This country can't however survive Dubya II and perhaps even Dubya III if McCain gets elected and kicks the bucket.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't have any, and don't need them. I've survived Carter, and will survive Carter II if the nation's dumb enough.


exactly
these fucking morons dont understand that
LOL


----------



## random3434 (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't have any, and don't need them. I've survived Carter, and will survive Carter II if the nation's dumb enough.



So you're going Zen?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no shit sherlock
> but not at the levels they are polling at



Really?

Pew Research Center: A Closer Look at the Parties in 2008

51% of all registered voters are Democratic
38% of all registered voters are Republican

That's a 13 point lead. Thus the polls should give the Democrats 13 points.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> This country can't however survive Dubya II and perhaps even Dubya III if McCain gets elected and kicks the bucket.



She wouldn't be a Dubyah III, she would be a Ford II.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the rhetoric the propaganda operatives put forth when their NWO communist leaders are planning to try and steal an election.


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> She wouldn't be a Dubyah III, she would be a Ford II.



I'll take Ford over either of these candidates.


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

Octoldit said:


> This is the rhetoric the propaganda operatives put forth when their NWO communist leaders are planning to try and steal an election.



Uh, oh here comes the "Flying saucers hit WTC" rant.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Really?
> 
> Pew Research Center: A Closer Look at the Parties in 2008
> 
> ...


we've been through this before, and your still full of shit
that does not say there are 51% democrats
they add in the indy's that also LEAN
you really think that sampling a democrat is the same as sampling an indy?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> we've been through this before, and your still full of shit
> that does not say there are 51% democrats
> they add in the indy's that also LEAN
> you really think that sampling a democrat is the same as sampling an indy?



Oh, excuse me. 37-28 without leaners. So that's a 9 point lead that Democrats have over Republicans.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 2, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> So you're going Zen?


 Not quite. I got my land, tools, seeds, a nice stand of hardwoods and my guns. Wife and I have figger'd ways to defer income and avoid most of the higher taxes. Both cars are new, and the kitchen has just been redone. We can easily wait out the storm.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 2, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Not quite. I got my land, tools, seeds, a nice stand of hardwoods and my guns. Wife and I have figger'd ways to defer income and avoid most of the higher taxes. Both cars are new, and the kitchen has just been redone. We can easily wait out the storm.



Bomb Shelter?

Canned Goods?

Bottled Water?

Cash in the Coffee Can?

Radio with Batteries?



What did I leave out?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 2, 2008)

Typical wait in republican leaning areas vs dem?

And its not because the gop are cheating, even though they are.

Another reason is democratic voters are showing up in droves.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Typical wait in republican leaning areas vs dem?
> 
> And its not because the gop are cheating, even though they are.
> 
> Another reason is democratic voters are showing up in droves.


maybe because in republican areas they elect more competent election workers


----------



## jillian (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> maybe because in republican areas they elect more competent election workers



no. has to do with intentional underplacement of voting machines in dem areas. nice try.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

jillian said:


> no. has to do with intentional underplacement of voting machines in dem areas. nice try.


and just who do you think places them?


----------



## glockmail (Nov 3, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Bomb Shelter?
> 
> Canned Goods?
> 
> ...


 I'm far enough away from urban areas where a bomb shelter isn't needed. Got canned and freeze-dried. Got a well, a clear creek and water filters. Cash won't be any good. No reason to listen to the radio with the "fairness Doctrine" in effect. 

Main thing is though that we'll be in a "buy only what we need" mode instead of "buy what we want".


----------



## glockmail (Nov 3, 2008)

jillian said:


> no. has to do with intentional underplacement of voting machines in dem areas. nice try.


 You're on crack with that one, babe.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Math?
> 
> I didn't use any math ... well other than playing with electoral maps.
> 
> Nor did I use the posts in this thread other than to say that they show how desperate y'all are.



So you're saying you have ABSOLUTELY NO BASIS IN REASONING FOR YOUR STATED POSITION... beyond your desperate need to cling to polls which favor your feelings...

That's fine... given that that is all I was aiming at.

'ya done the best ya could sis...'  God bless ya...


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 3, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> So you're saying you have ABSOLUTELY NO BASIS IN REASONING FOR YOUR STATED POSITION... beyond your desperate need to cling to polls which favor your feelings...



Other than the "desperate need to cling part" ... yes ...

I'm using da' pollz.

I don't recall claiming to have some profound method ...



> That's fine... given that that is all I was aiming at.
> 
> 'ya done the best ya could sis...'  God bless ya...



I see you pussed out from taking the bet.

That tells me all I need to know ...

C-ya on the 5th, Shirley


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Question:
> 
> If RCP averages come out dead on, does that mean that they *weren't* oversampling democrats?



ROFLMNAO... look, the internals are clear and those polls are SAMPLING MORE LEFTISTS AND THEIR APOLITICAL ENABLERS than Americans...  that's an incontestable FACT.  Simply go TO ANY of those polls and searh the data on which the polls are based and read it...

(This is yet another example of why these people shouldn't be allowed within 100 MILES of a voting booth.)


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Get your meds ready.



I DARE THEM to 'TAKE TO THE STREET!'  

I DARE YOU FUCKS TO EVEN TRY...  

ROFLMNAO...


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you imagine how many liberals/socialists/marxists will commit suicide if Obama loses?  The entire country of Kenya might invade the USA if that happens.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

DavidS said:


> You know what pisses me off about you, Dive? Every other Con on here admits that the polls are somewhat accurate. You do not. You believe that because the polls over-sample democrats, they're wrong.
> 
> For the last time:
> 
> THE POLLS OVER SAMPLE DEMOCRATS BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE REGISTERED DEMOCRATS THAN THERE ARE REPUBLICANS



Here's the thing about YOU!  

No one of reasonable intelligent gives a damn what you idiots 'feel'...  You're a complete waste of atoms.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 3, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> I DARE THEM to 'TAKE TO THE STREET!'
> 
> I DARE YOU FUCKS TO EVEN TRY...



Why?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Other than the "desperate need to cling part" ... yes ...
> 
> I'm using da' pollz.
> 
> ...



I'll be here...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Why?



'cause we're gonna kick the shit out of you when you do...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Can you imagine how many liberals/socialists/marxists will commit suicide if Obama loses?  The entire country of Kenya might invade the USA if that happens.



Stop with the teasing... we're sensitive right now and vulnerable to that kind of optimism; I mean, I just don't think it's fair to evoke the audacity of that kind of hope to a people who so need to believe...  of course, the bad news is that such people are not long in the 'courage' department and that leaves us vulnerable to dissapointment and I just don't think we can take much more...  don't you realize that we've been forced to defend JOHN MCCAIN for God's sake?  How much more can we be expected to endure?

The good news here is that despite having a candidate of which we have absolutely NO support, our opposition is THROUGHLY, adoringly, lavishly supported by the WHOLE of the mainstream media and the BEST this Marxist FUCK can do is to muster a string of polls where he manages something approaching 50%. 

The whole thing is surreal...  a MARXIST MUSLIM campaining just seven YEARS in the wake of the US being viciously attacked by Marxist Muslims... and the LEFT IS FOAMING AT THE MOUTH to see him elected.

It's incredible.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 3, 2008)

PubliusInfinitu said:


> 'cause we're gonna kick the shit out of you when you do...



Goading your countrymen so you can do harm to them.

This highlights a huge difference between you and I.  It aslo provides evidence that you are certifiably insane.

I tried to goad you into a harmless wager.

You try to goad your political opponents into a bloody battle ... possibly a war.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Nov 3, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Goading your countrymen so you can do harm to them.
> 
> This highlights a huge difference between you and I.  It aslo provides evidence that you are certifiably insane.
> 
> ...




Hey, I'm not the one advocating for a Marxist Muslim for President of the US only 7 years after the US was attacked by Marxist Muslims...  so if I am bonkers, I've still plenty of you idiots to laugh at in wretched denigration while enjoying that qualified intellectual superiority...

And I'm not goading anyone into anything.  I'm simply telling you how it's going to be.  

But just to clear up any confusion: I AM ASKING YOU...  I AM PLEADING WITH YOU... PLEASE: Don't do it.  Please do not elect a certified anti-American to the office of President of the US.  Spare us all the certainty of that catastrophe and the consequences which can't be avoided in the wake of such a horrible reality.

Understand that I have absolutely no control over you; I can't force you to change your minds...  nor can I excuse you for what you will have done  should you enable the ascension to power of a human being which is not even pretending to represent anything approaching loyalty to the principles on which America was founded.

If it helps... I'm asking 'please, don't do it.'

Now what more can I do?


----------

